# Green Tea



## stefania905 (May 31, 2007)

ive been drinking a lot of green tea unsweetened that i brew myself as well as water....

...is there anything such as too much?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 31, 2007)

too much... ?

i love green tea after reading it was awful i wanted to give it a try since i drink 'black' tea anyway it tastes the same only less strong its lovely


----------



## User49 (May 31, 2007)

I don't think you can have too much really. It's much better for u than pg tips or coffee and it is great for the digestive system


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 31, 2007)

well there is such thing as drinking too much fluids, mainly if you drink too much water it starts to flush your body of vitamins and minerals your body needs. . this happened to my aunt..but you have to drink A LOT . i mean my aunt was drinking 15 +  large bottles of water daily. She is lucky she didnt get "water poisoning"


----------



## xbeatofangelx (May 31, 2007)

It has a bit of caffeine in it. I think one third the amount that coffee contains.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 31, 2007)

too much green tea, (like the pill form especially) will make you go to the bathroom alot.. and i don't mean #1, haha.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (May 31, 2007)

NOTE: My periods and commas are not working> sorry!

*Well there *is* such a thing as Hypernatremia (too much fluid in the system: it starts to "drown" the body and you lose Sodium< Potassium< and other essential nutrients) BUT you have to drink A LOT: and I mean a LOT for that to happen! Since most people do not get even HALF the water consumption they should on a daily basis< I don"t think you are in any danger of something like this happening  Green tea is WONDERFUL for you: full of antioxidants it flushes toxins!  

People are supposed to be drinking at *least* eight glasses of water A day (those that do not like to drink will tell you that"s a bunch of bull< but it"s the truth)  I love water< and am Always thirsty so I drink much more>>and I haven"t died yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Drink away girl!  Especially in the summer months: it"s good for you>  You would have to drink so much to be over the line for what is good for you< that your body would probably let you know long before that happened (listen to your body: it WILL tell you what it wants and needs: if you learn to "listen" to what it is "telling" you)!*


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 31, 2007)

I would love some green tea recommendations.


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 1, 2007)

If you're in the States...Trader Joe's Citrus Green Tea is delicious, iced or hot. Plus, it's pink!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 1, 2007)

You probably can overdo it (you can overdo anything, even water), but I think it's one of those things that you have to be really determined to overdo.


----------



## redambition (Jun 10, 2007)

green tea does contain caffiene, and caffeine is a stimulant and a diuretic. it also contains lots of good stuff, like antioxidants.

drinking lots of it can mean the caffeine affects you (especially if you drink it in the afternoons and evenings) and it would also mean the diuretic effect would be happening (weeeeee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) the diuretic effect can hinder fluid intake... as iyour body is expelling it again.

like anything, don't overdo it. mix your green tea intake with plain old water (warm or hot water is actually very yummy on it's own in winter!) and maybe mix in a few other herbal teas as well. i love rosehip and hibiscus tea.


----------



## jenii (Jun 10, 2007)

I rather like Republic Of Tea's "Orange Spice" green tea. It is REALLY good. Give it a try. A bit pricey, but it tastes way better than any other green tea I've had.


----------



## Judymomocoa (Jun 21, 2007)

nayyy...the more green tea you drinks the more you boosts on your antioxidant level


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Sep 16, 2007)

Nope. 
No such thing as too much green tea. 
And depending on your reasons for taking it drinking it alone may not be enough. If it's for weight loss I'd suggest finding a Green Tea supplement with at least 250g per capsule. GNC has one that has 500mg per capsule.


----------

